# 01 jetta 2.0t build



## creach619 (Jan 30, 2016)

Have some money saved up want to turbo my 01 2.0 jetta but the right way forged pistons etc .. but need some kinda guidance parts list .turbo kits. Witch pistons...or should I swap engine ?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

You'll get more info in the Technical forum.

Here is a link to a 2.0T build.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5631859-My-Build-2.0T-Stroker-EFR-7670-Audi-TTquattro

Stroker kit.
http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...20v-2-0l-2008cc-stroker-engine-kit-je-9-2-1cr

The main issue I've come across with a 2.0t build is the turbo mounting bolts walking out.
Locking plate was used but it didn't work, wired bolts helped but ideally you'll want to also use a high temp thread locker.
https://store.034motorsport.com/extreme-temp-thread-locker-turbo-rated.html


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have had a 2.0l and my honest opinion hands down would be to swap the motor to a 1.8t AWP and then mod from there. Good luck and have fun! :beer:


----------

